# Bachman 2 Truck Shay



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently had my Shay on my desk just looking at something and after I took it back I found a small all bearing sitting on my desk. I have no idea where it came from and would find it hard to believe it was there before. It is smaller than a BB and silver. Has some risidual oil/grease as it sticks to my tweezers. Can anyone tell me if that could have possible come from the Shay and where to look. Thanks in advance. Also is there a motive section where I should have posted this? I did not see one.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Mickey:

That's a bad sign.

Your trucks probaly need to be replaced or rebuilt.

That BB is part of the power pickup.

There are many threads here on the subject, so you can do a search and get some info about what to do.

Hope that helps: Jeff


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Best thing is to get the new metal trucks. Last I saw were about $130 or so for a pair. Bachman is now selling parts, might check their web site, but may find them cheaper from a dealer or on ebay(doubtful!)


----------

